# Plowing on uneven sidewalk...need some help!!



## pjprod (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi...I had a hard time plowing last season because my sidewalks are very uneven. Do they make a plow shoe that would be shaped like a ski to ride up and over. I am running a moose 5' county plow with standard shoes. Any thoughts....i am sick of almost going over the handlebars on my machine....thanks.


----------



## SQuad (Mar 18, 2008)

How about a thick rubber blade instead of the stock steel one, it would be a little more forgiving than the stiff steel.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

SQuad;822510 said:


> How about a thick rubber blade instead of the stock steel one, it would be a little more forgiving than the stiff steel.


Leaving any hard pack on a sidewalk isn't a good idea. What we do is always leave our blade angle a little bit and we amke sure the ends of our cuttiing edges are cut off on an angle so the blade rides over the eneven part. Also relax the springs on your blade a bit if you already havn't.


----------

